# "Se" per esprimere disaccordo o incredulità



## Youngfun

Volevo sapere se questo uso di "se" fosse diffuso in altre zone d'Italia.

Può essere usato per esprimere disaccordo.
Es: 
"Quel film è proprio bello!"
"Se... mi stavo addormentando a vederlo"

Può esprimere incredulità.
"Ieri ho rimorchiato 10 ragazze in discoteca!"
"Seeeee... vabbè... impossibile, non ci credo"

Può essere usato in modo simile a "Buonanotte", come si era discusso nell'altro topic.
"Ancora non ho capito questa cosa"
"Se... buonanotte! È la terza volta che te lo spiego...."

Quale potrebbe essere l'origine di questo "se", specialmente nell'uso romano (non so se sia diffuso anche altrove)?


----------



## francisgranada

Da non madrelingua, chiedo: non si tratta d'una "storta" pronuncia di _*sì*_ ?

P.e. nel tuo esempio:

"Quel film è proprio bello!"
"_Sì_ ... (certo, ma)... mi stavo addormentando a vederlo"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

francisgranada said:


> Da non madrelingua, chiedo: non si tratta d'una "storta" pronuncia di _*sì*_ ?



E' un "seee..."-


----------



## Youngfun

Probabile. 

Tuttavia, direi che mentre con "sì" bisogna pronunciarlo con tono ironico, invece un semplice "se" pronunciato con qualsiasi tono può essere inteso come per esprimere disaccordo, incredulità o... invito figurato a prendere un sonnellino.


----------



## giginho

Concordo con Francisgranda (che mi stupisce ogni giorno di più per la sua padronanza dell'italiano).

E' un sì, pronunciato con la "i" molto larga che diventa una "e" allungata e strascicata nella pronuncia, come detto anche da Paul


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Youngfun e tutti 

Riprendo il tuo primo esempio: con il "se" usato in questo modo, personalmente, ci metto il "ma"   

- "Quel film è proprio bello!"
- "... Ma se stavo per addormentarmi!": Ma [come puoi dire che è bello] se [io] stavo per addormentarmi?


----------



## longplay

Youngfun said:


> Volevo sapere se questo uso di "se" fosse diffuso in altre zone d'Italia.
> 
> Può essere usato per esprimere disaccordo.
> Es:
> "Quel film è proprio bello!"
> "Se... mi stavo addormentando a vederlo"
> 
> Può esprimere incredulità.
> "Ieri ho rimorchiato 10 ragazze in discoteca!"
> "Seeeee... vabbè... impossibile, non ci credo"
> 
> Può essere usato in modo simile a "Buonanotte", come si era discusso nell'altro topic.
> "Ancora non ho capito questa cosa"
> "Se... buonanotte! È la terza volta che te lo spiego...."
> 
> Quale potrebbe essere l'origine di questo "se", specialmente nell'uso romano (non so se sia diffuso anche altrove)?





Il  "se" o "sé" romanesco (del quale non so l'ortografia) secondo me equivale in toto all' italiano "sì" : "sé,sé....ho capito...arrivo subbito".Sei d' accordo ? Ciao.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao Anja.

Credo che tu, come me, premettendo il "ma" (nel mio dialetto "mo") non stia usando il "seee" ("sì") di Paul, ma un vero e proprio "se" (quello delle frasi condizionali).

Saluti.

GS


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Giorgio  

Vero! Ho, infatti, ripreso solo il primo esempio di Youngfun, dove l'espressione "ma se" rende la frase "enfatica".


----------



## longplay

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao Anja.
> 
> Credo che tu, come me, premettendo il "ma" (nel mio dialetto "mo") non stia usando il "seee" ("sì") di Paul, ma un vero e proprio "se" (quello delle frasi condizionali).
> 
> Saluti.
> 
> GS


      Vi chiedo un attimo di pazienza.
Il "se.....mi stavo addormentando" in romanesco può essere interpretato come la sintesi di " non dire balle... mi stavo addormentando" . Il "ma" ,comunque, lo possiamo
inserire senza dubbio anche in questa frase. Però, negli altri esempi, non lo vedo altrettanto chiaro (il "ma"). Resta però possibile rendere il 3° esempio con
"Ma se é la terza volta che te lo spiego!".Si perde solo un po' dell'enfasi dialettale, forse. ( E il 2° con "ma che dici, è impossibile...!" o "ma (se) è impossibile"). Non
vorrei esagerare con l'italianizzare. In generale, nei tre esempi fatti se ci fosse solo "seee...." senza altre specificazioni o aggiunte, si sarebbe sintetizzato tutto ciò
che qui si è tentato di mettere "in chiaro". In breve: "se"  =  "si"; "see...." mi sembra un'altra cosa (quella di Paulfrom...) Saluti.

Mi sono ricordato di un altro significato del "se" romanesco: senza prolungare la "e", sta anche a posto di "ci" : "se semo divertiti un mucchio", "se semo magnati
certe bistecche...erte così" ecc. .E' bruttissimo, ma si può usare scherzando tra amici per sottolineare... .


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie a tutti per le risposte!

Sono rimasto deluso dalle risposte... non sapevo che quest'uso del "se" fosse così ristretto localmente, ho sempre pensato che fosse diffuso in tutta Italia. 

Concordo in tutto con longplay. 

In effetti sia nell'esempio 1) sia nell'esempio 2) la risposta potrebbe essere benissimo un semplice "seee"... il fatto di aggiungere mi sembra che invece di aiutare ha portato molti di voi fuori strada.
Mi sembra che la maggior parte degli utenti che aggiungono il "ma se" in 1) non abbiano capito il senso che volevo dare alle frase, tranne longplay.
In quella frase i punti di sospensione indicano una pausa abbastanza lunga. Quindi il "ma se" non c'entra 'na mazza! Scusate la franchezza.
Il "se" dialettale (da quanto ho capito che sia) nulla ha a che vedere con il "se" congiunzione.

Nella mia frase: "Se... mi stavo addormentando" significa esattamente come dice longplay: "non dire balle... mi stavo addormentando...". Io le considererei due frasi separate.
Invece nella frase "Ma se mi stavo addormentando" significa "se mi stavo addormentando... allora non è vero ciò che tu dici".
Anche se nella stessa situazione si potrebbero usare entrambe, hanno una lieve sfumatura di significato. 
Nella prima frase, la risposta si esaurisce nel "se". Poi il resto sono solo commenti aggiuntivi facoltativi (che avrei potuto non aggiungere).
Nella seconda frase invece, a parte che è tutto unito e non staccato come nella prima, il fatto di addormentarsi serve da supporto per dimostrare un'opinione contraria.
Comunque, colpa mia che ho formulato male l'esempio.

Provo a riformularla così:
2 bis) "Quel film è proprio bello!"
"Se... ma che stai a dì (ma che stai dicendo)? non dire ca**ate"

Mi sembra che in questo caso sia solo una coincidenza che il "se" romano sia omografo e omofono della congiunzione "se" ma sono due parole completamente diverse!
Mentre nel romanesco più verace si userebbe "si" al posto della congiunzione "se". (abbastanza raro adesso nella città di Roma)

Invece longplay ha fatto l'esempio di un altro "se" omografo e omofono, che sostituisce appunto "ci" nella parlata tra amici.

Anche in italiano "se" congiunzione e "sé" pronome sono parole completamente diverse, anche se omofone! Solo che siccome l'italiano è una lingua con ortografia standard codificata, le due parole si distinguono per l'accento grafico. 
Mentre il romanesco come tutti i dialetti non ha un'ortografia standard (perfino Belli e Trilussa usavano ortografie molto differenti), e quindi non c'è un modo per distinguere questo "se" graficamente.

La differenza fondamentale, come dicevo prima, è l'intonazione, che pure questa è molto variabile a seconda degli accenti regionali, anzi direi che è proprio l'aspetto che varia di più.
Il mio "se" nel senso di "non di balle" si pronuncia con un'intonazione completamente diversa dal "se" congiunzione.
Ed è anche diversa dal "sì" ironico strascicato fino a "se"...
Ma purtroppo non riesco a riprodurre l'intonazione con lo scritto...

Infine riformulo le mie frasi 1) e 2) con solo il "se" senza aggiunte... voglio vedere se interpretate in modo diverso. 

1 tris) "Quel film è proprio bello!"
"Se..."

2 tris) "Ieri ho rimorchiato 10 ragazze in discoteca!"
"Seeeee..."


----------



## ☺

Young, io l'ho sempre scritto con la *h *finale (che in effetti si sente anche nella pronuncia).
Infatti magicamente... http://www.google.it/search?aq=f&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=seh#hl=it&sclient=psy-ab&q=seh+vabb%C3%A8&oq=seh+vabb%C3%A8&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_l=serp.3...23501l25101l1l25467l5l5l0l0l0l0l759l2094l5-1j2l3l0.frgbld.&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=1f7024af05027f02&biw=1242&bih=394
http://www.google.it/search?aq=f&so....,cf.osb&fp=1f7024af05027f02&biw=1242&bih=430


----------



## violadaprile

L'acca si usa in tutte le interiezioni con funzione di allungamento finale.


----------



## longplay

☺ said:


> Young, io l'ho sempre scritto con la *h *finale (che in effetti si sente anche nella pronuncia).
> Infatti magicamente... http://www.google.it/search?aq=f&so....,cf.osb&fp=1f7024af05027f02&biw=1242&bih=394
> http://www.google.it/search?aq=f&so....,cf.osb&fp=1f7024af05027f02&biw=1242&bih=430



Penso che sia un modo diffuso di rappresentare il "see !" nel web, ma non l'ho trovato su nessun dizionario, probabilmente perché il "se" non ha valore di interiezione.
Si può sempre tentare una proposta alla "Crusca" , ma si tratta di una forma gergale/dialettale della quale, francamente, non so nemmeno la grafia. Migliori saluti.

Yungfun : negli esempi che fai il se=si, se non lo qualifichi dopo. Per eliminare il dubbio, potresti dirlo due volte: "sé...sé. Comunque siamo in thread di italiano, non di
pure forme dialettali .Certe sfumature mi sembrano chiarite. Saluti


----------



## Youngfun

Grazie per le risposte. Anch'io trovo abbastanza logica la grafia "seh" perché è usato quasi come un'interiezione, anziché come vero e proprio "sì" ironico.

longplay: appunto... ho scoperto solo ora che è dialettale, prima ero convinto che fosse italiano standard...
Tra l'altro fino a poco tempo pensavo che anche il tanto stereotipato "Ah" vocativo fosse italiano standard. 

Però il "se(h)" a differenza del "sì" esprime un significato ironico contrario... era questo che volevo dire...
mentre usando "sì" bisognerebbe dirlo con un tono particolare per far capire l'ironia.


----------



## _Pervinca_

ciao Youngfun,

il "seh" di disaccordo e di incredulità, si usa anche nel Veneto. E' abbastanza diffuso aggiungere anche "... e dopo/e poi?!?" per enfatizzare l'incredulità.

Esempio:

A: "Studio inglese da solo un mese, e parlo già meglio della Regina Elisabetta!"

B: "seh, e dopo?!?!?"

Non è italiano standard, ma l'uso è abbastanza diffuso...


----------



## ABI_666

Io l'ho sentito in Veneto, in Lombardia, nel Lazio e in Puglia, quindi a mio modesto parere è *molto* diffuso... (Anche qui in Lombardia si usa dire "e poi?!")


----------

